# jewelry box



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's a box I made for my wife out of scrap
curly maple. The small box inside slides from front
to back.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Tremendous, good enough for Tiffany.
johnep


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow...beautiful wood...beautiful workmanship.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was going to say that you should flock the inside and then I tool a closer look at the grain and thought better of it. Great work. Nice job. What are the dimension (roughly)
Ken


----------



## JigStik (Jul 9, 2007)

Man if that didn't get you a back rub I don't know what would. very nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mainzy,
beautiful job. Hardly looks like scraps.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey now! That's a beautious looking box! Nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I root through your scrap box?:laughing:
Very nice work. First class.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

JigStik said:


> Man if that didn't get you a back rub I don't know what would.


:laughing:  :huh:
(Jig, Jig's wife, and her sister....wondering about this whole 'backrub' coupon thing.)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That is* very *nice.


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Kenbo the measurements are 8" By 8" and 3 1/2" high.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

> Can I root through your scrap box


 Man I have to agree - I have nothing like that in my scrap pile - very well done.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! that looks great! what is it finished in?


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Jimbo; The finish is a gloss poly. Brushed on


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is fantastic. Your scrap sure is pretty, absolutely love that curly maple. 

John


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

The cover is a piece that I resawed and glued together with hide glue. We have a violen maker close by who showed me how to do it.
I guess they call it book matching.

God Bless;Mainzy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

JigStik said:


> Man if that didn't get you a back rub I don't know what would. very nice.


Building jewelry boxes only lead to buying more jewelry.:blink:


Looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Nicely Done*

Very nice work. The design and execution are very artistic. That's the kind of work that will show up in a museum 600 years from now. In the mean time, it'll be passed down through generations and loved. Great job.


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

That is great, I would be proud to make something such as that. Congratulations.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Great job on the box and I love the maple. Red


----------

